# Puggy && Beebop :D



## stockhart

Hello  I'm Stockhart; I'm new to this forum, so I just thought I'd introduce my two girlies! They're two seal-point siamese called Puggy and Beebop ^^ I got them in late January, so they're about 5 months old?

Anyway, I had them out playing on my bed, and they were hiding in the sheets so I got out my camera and snapped some shots  Not often you see them together.

















This is Beebop, being curious as usual.

















The two together  Beebop's the one with the larger marking on her nose.









Beebop making a run for it =P


----------



## Stephanie

precious little girls you'v got there!


----------



## stockhart

Thank you ^^ I'm just not at all sure whether they're Siamese or Himalayan :lol:
Do you think you could help me out?


----------



## OnlyOno

they'd be siamese. i don't think that there are technically himalayan rats (someone please correct me if i'm wrong). himalayan CATS on the other hand, are the rounder, long-haired siamese looking ones.

since the dark points on siamese and himalayans are caused by heat-sensitivity, did you know that you could shave an animal that carries the siamese gene and they would be darker in that spot if it wasn't kept warm while the hair grew back?  lol.


----------



## stockhart

Oh, no, there are such things as Himalayan rats  See: http://www.afrma.org/rataocp.htm


Wow, that's really cool! And weird :lol: Wonder why that is?


----------



## Stephanie

they look very similar to my himamlayan boys did i would guess they are himmies! I have pictures of them on my gallery though you can only see one of their points well


----------



## Night

Himis have very small points. They're basically PEWs with a dash of color on their nose. Smeezes, on the other hand, have much larger and darker points  Your girls are smeezers.


----------



## Stephanie

LoL then my boys must have been smeezers LoL i was told they were himmies


----------



## stockhart

"Himis have very small points. They're basically PEWs with a dash of color on their nose. Smeezes, on the other hand, have much larger and darker points Your girls are smeezers."

Oh, thank you  I was really unsure; half the people I asked said himi and the other half said siam., so I was pretty confused :?


----------



## Nazarath

such cute girls !!! welcome beeboop & Puggy


----------



## stockhart

Hehe, thanks for the greeting  They're bruxing for you, Nazarath!


----------



## stockhart

I got some more photos


----------



## JennieLove

LOL, I love that first pic. xD


----------



## stockhart

Hehe =D She's an acrorat.


----------



## fallinstar

aww they look just like my roobs


----------



## stockhart

=D hehe, roobs; what a cute name

btw, my pillow isn't covered in dirt =P it's hair dye - just so you don't think i never wash XD


----------

